# Large Smooth River Rocks



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

If you have any, where did you get it? I'm talkn rocks that are atleast the size of your hand.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I live in AZ. I just walk out to the nearest dry river bed and get as many as I want.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

My local landscape supply is where I got my large river rocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyKeiva (Nov 17, 2012)

I actually ran into the same problem. I didn't have a good super local places to buy any. I ended up buying a box of 25 3in - 4in in diameter smooth flat rock river rocks off of Etsy.

They were listed as all natural right from a nearby creek. It was also noted that they were not cleaned with any chemicals. 

Was something like $8.95, plus $13.95 shipping, bit on the pricey side but it ended up being the most convenient for me. Just make sure to scrub them well and all that. If I can remember correctly I had also seen some stuff on EBay. 

I've you're interested PM me and I'll give you a link to the Etsy shop I found mine on. They had all sorts of sizes, shapes, etc.. =)

Jessica


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, a bit pricey. I was thinkn about checking my local HD and just give them a good super hot soaking. I'm using these to make 1 or 2 hidy spots for my kuhlis. I'll probably be siliconing them together leaving just enough space in several spots for a loach to wiggle into.


----------



## LadyKeiva (Nov 17, 2012)

None of my HomeDepots or Lowes carried what I was looking for. Only had huge bags of smooth round rocks about 2in or less in diameter. After about 3 weeks of trying to find a place that I didn't have to drive 40+ mins to get to I gave up. =) Hope you have better luck than I did!


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

A bit off topic but if you're looking to make kuhli loach hiding places, why not add oak leaves? In their natural habitat kuhli live in the leaf litter. I have oak leaves in my tank and all 8 of them hang out in the leaves, they love it. It's only about a handful or two of leaves.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

not sure where I could get good oak leaves.
every blade of grass here is tainted with pesticides and dog leavings. And even if I find any. How would you weight them down?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I could mail you some if you're interested? My yard is full of oak trees, and it's the same leaves I've used in my tank with no problems. Or they can be bought online pretty cheaply.
I boil mine for about 20 minutes in treated tap water and then put them in a bag with tank water overnight. They absorb the water and then sink all on their own


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

How much would it be to ship?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

How many leaves would you like? I could just mail them in an envelope or two, no charge


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I found out maple leaves can be dried and used in aquariums. My parents have a clean maple tree(actually 3). So I took a coupla hand fulls off the tree and I'm currently drying them out.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool! Let me know how it goes, I have a few maple and had no idea they could be used


----------

